
Verizon to buy wireless services provider Tracfone in $6.25B Deal - tumidpandora
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-tracfone-m-a-verizon/verizon-to-buy-wireless-services-provider-tracfone-in-6-25-billion-deal-idUSKBN2651X0
======
haltingproblem
I am trying to understand Verizon's motivation here. Are they just buying the
subscriber base? Does that mean they are killing Visible?

